# Words change to jiberish on this site



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

Can't figure this out..
Seems to be on CC
Type a word then if you are a crap speller like me you pick the option on the spelling suggested bar it changes to total gobbledygook..
In fact I can't believe what it changes the word to.. different letters and a totally different meaning..

Even more so after quoting or replying..

It doesn't seem to happen elsewhere..

Anyone else have this , oddly it's worked perfectly on this post...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2019)

Testing odd letters on cycle hat to see what's they get amended to. Let's see if this gobbledegook comes up with any more.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

Cycle hat...yep that's what I mean


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

I often get joined up writing! Odd letters will be inserted in between words to make one new word !


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

Well this is good news as it drives me crazy..
I'm not even sure turning spelling or prdictivpr text... lol off even helps

Prdictivpr

Screen shot ..but not letting me post


----------



## roadrash (1 Feb 2019)

just looks like regular Friday night gibberish to me


----------



## midlife (1 Feb 2019)

My keyboard did this on Android, I downloaded SwiftKey and use that. Irritating gibberish gone


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Feb 2019)

Its’s alwaysgetting my wocking furds mixed up.


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2019)

It's discussed here:
*Auto correct/predictive text gone mad!*


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> My keyboard did this on Android, I downloaded SwiftKey and use that. Irritating gibberish gone


Mine does it too, just downloaded SwiftKey so will see how it goes


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2019)

potsy said:


> Mine does it too, just downloaded SwiftKey so will see how it goes


If you synchronise Swiftkey with your google account (gmail), it will learn and auto predict all your family and friend names, your place names and even regular phrases that you use. I love it.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> My keyboard did this on Android, I downloaded SwiftKey and use that. Irritating gibberish gone


Yep.. Same here


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> If you synchronise Swiftkey with your google account (gmail), it will learn and auto predict all your family and friend names, your place names and even regular phrases that you use. I love it.


Sounds a bit stalker like to me, I try to avoid that kind of thing 

It's why I don't post in mundane any more


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2019)

potsy said:


> Sounds a bit stalker like to me, I try to avoid that kind of thing
> 
> I


It doesn't know they are names, it just predicts them for you from your frequently used phrases. Especially useful for awkward place names. When I type my son's name then and click on the predicted 'and', his dutch wife's name comes up, which is great because it is tricky to spell.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

So how do I get swifkeyS ..lol it didn't like that


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/swiftkey
Download SwiftKey The Smart keyboard and Get More Done ...


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

I've now got SwiftKey thankyou


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2019)

Quite impressed so far, none of the weird predictive text happening, and nice layout.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2019)

Flobablobalob , damn this Bill and Ben keyboard...


----------



## DaveReading (2 Feb 2019)

I sometimes find that stuff I've posted late at night when I've got back from the pub looks fine at the time, but appears as gibberish the following morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

DaveReading said:


> I sometimes find that stuff I've posted late at night when I've got back from the pub looks fine at the time, but appears as gibberish the following morning.




Don't drink and post...


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2019)

I seem to be breaking SwiftKey now  didn't think it would take long


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Can't figure this out..
> Seems to be on CC
> Type a word then if you are a crap speller like me you pick the option on the spelling suggested bar it changes to total gobbledygook..
> ..


Ah that explains the Brexit thread.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Ah that explains the Brexit thread.



Yes no e of its my own words.. 


I think I may need to delete and re start the ap


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Yes no e of its my own words..
> 
> 
> I think I may need to delete and re start the ap


Just learn how to spell.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Just learn how to spell.



I should report that post but the mods wont know wtf im on about...


----------

